# William Farel



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 2, 2009)

Are William Farel's writings available online?

Also is their a reason why Farel's works (along with Beza and Bucer for that matter) are not more readily available?


----------



## jogri17 (Sep 2, 2009)

Translation and all the money for translation and publishing exists principally in the USA and UK for religious materials. I live in Québec and have talked to some persons from the various french evangelical seminaries and the best I have heard is that there maybe some stuff in the Sorbonne somewhere. The truth is that the big stuff hasn't been seen for a while (outside of Bezas biogrpahy on calvin) maybe 17-18th century and some stuff not is just waiting in various places waiting to be unearthed!


----------



## kvanlaan (Sep 2, 2009)

Not sure on the first question of yours, but as to why the others are not readily available, I think some of it may have to do with being in Calvin's shadow. When people think Geneva, 16th century, does Beza come to mind, or Calvin?

(By the way, I think he's great, hence the avatar pic of him. Anyone who can call Calvin onto the carpet like he did is quite a preacher.)


----------



## Guido's Brother (Sep 3, 2009)

As far as I can tell, Farel's stuff is hard to come by. On my old blog, I did post some excerpts from Farel's baptismal form.  Last year, Westminster Theological Journal also published an excellent article by my colleague Ted VanRaalte on Farel.


----------

